# Online House + contents insurance



## Marion

Originally posted by Jimmy:


*I remember seeing on the site some time ago that there was a number of on-line brokers offering good deals on house and contents insurance.*

Who are they ?


----------



## Cashman

*Re: House + contents insurance*

Hi Jimmy,

I have just finished this exercise myself - you could try some of the following:

[broken link removed]
www.solmon.com
www.just4u.ie
www.aaireland.ie
www.123.ie

[Edited by Marion to provide links]

Good luck
Cashman


----------



## CM

*New on-line insurance broker*

Mentioned in today's Indo. Only doing motor insurance at the moment:


----------



## Joe Public

*Re: New on-line insurance broker*

You can also try .


----------



## John Palmer The Wise

*Re: New on-line insurance broker*

"Thank you for visiting our site and I note you have received a quotation for
your Motor Insurance.

Should you obtain a better price elsewhere, please contact me on 1850 43 43 43
quoting the reference number above and we will review your details and hopefully
improve on your quotation.

Kind Regards,"

I went through the process of requesting a quote for car insurance through insure.ie. The quotes were average. Then this arrived a week later. 

Who are they trying to kid? They may just as well have said "ONLY JOKING!! Give us a ring and we will give you a better quote." It is no wonder that car insurance is such a irritant to many people.


----------



## rheinie

*Re: house insurance + contents*

got quotes from all of the sites listed above .but found I got the best quote from First Call Direct 160 pounds in fact of a differance for the same cover


----------



## shammy feen

*Re: >>Online House + contents insurance*

I recently cut my home insurance premium from €660 a year with IIB Homeguard to €274 a year for the same policy with Lloyds through



definately worth a look...

Shammy


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: >>Online House + contents insurance*

I bought an Eagle Star policy through  last year because they were offering €50 off, but when the renewal letter came around this year I went to [broken link removed] (with whom we already have an Eagle Star motor policy) and after manual adjustment they brought the premium down from €331 to €259. I've also found them very prompt/efficient/pleasant to deal with...


----------



## Daddy

*Re: >>Online House + contents insurance*

To  Shammy

That's incredible saving.

Is everything absolutely like for like with your existing policy ?


----------



## shammy feen

*Re: >>Online House + contents insurance*



			
				Daddy said:
			
		

> To Shammy
> 
> That's incredible saving.
> 
> Is everything absolutely like for like with your existing policy ?


 
Actually the new policy has €20,000 more cover on it than the old policy so it is a better policy! 

Everything else is exactly the same. 

€220,000 buildings cover, €60,000 contents cover,Accidental cover included, €125 excess, and €3000 unspecified loss/damage of goods outside of premesis including travel abroad for  a premium of €274.

Cant go wrong there!

Shammy


----------



## Allen

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*

My household insurance is due for renewal and I was wondering if the amount I have my contents insured for - €90,000 - was far too much?


----------



## dangerhere

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*

Try FBD.I


----------



## Del3D

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*

Hi Shammy, I followed your advice for www.123.com. My home insurance was 700 with Eagle Star through AON brokers, and they cut my costs to 392 for slightly higher rebuild and contents cover!! The policy seems to be through AXA UK. 

This quote was for (detatched home outside Dublin - 350k rebuild, 70k contents, 4k all risks and accidental - slightly higher excess of 500 (feck it - save more than this excess in 2 years!)).


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*

Sorry to bang on about this but always check the terms & conditions and not just price when shopping around. Having said that _123.ie _were cheapest for our required level of cover this year too. We usually also semi "self insure" by opting for the higer excess and not taking accidental damage on the basis that in the (as we reckon) unlikely event of relatively minor accidents happening we would be better off covering the cost ourselves sepecially if such claims would impact premiums going forward.


----------



## Jane2

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*

I will be moving house at the end of the month.   I have sorted my mortgage protection policy (thanks to AAM).   What other cover do I need?  Do I need house and contents or contents only?


----------



## asdfg

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*

If the house is a duplex type of house then part of a annual charge could relate to the building insurance. 
If it is an ordinary house and if you are taking out a mortgage then the mortgage provider normally insists on an insurance policy with their interests noted being in place up to the value of the mortgage before releasing funds to your solicitor.


----------



## mc-BigE

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*

How do you work out the rebuilding cost for house insurance? and what happens if you under insure your rebuiding cost? or over insure ?

is there a website?


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*

See here.


----------



## madmoe

Hey guys,
We are thinking about getting the contents of our apartment insured. The maintence fee includes building insurance so no need for that. Can anyone recommend somwhere that is good value?

Cheers,
M


----------



## ClubMan

madmoe said:


> The maintence fee includes building insurance so no need for that.


Are you 100% sure about that? If the property is mortgaged then ask your lender or check your loan terms & conditions to see if that is sufficient for their requirements. In any case you might want to check that the block insurance is sufficient (e.g. by checking the terms & conditions of the policy document) in the absence of your own buildings cover.


----------



## RMCF

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*



mc-BigE said:


> How do you work out the rebuilding cost for house insurance? and what happens if you under insure your rebuiding cost? or over insure ?
> 
> is there a website?


 
This one has always baffled me too.

UP to now I have always quoted the market value/sale value of the house as the amount for buildings insurance.

But many co-workers have told me that this is over-insurance as it would only take a fraction of your house value to rebuild it.

Is there a rough percentage you could use?


----------



## Sherman

The Society of Chartered Surveyors have a [broken link removed] which explains how to estimate the rebuild cost for house insurance purposes. AFAIK it's updated every year.


----------



## gianni

*Re: Key Post: Online House + contents insurance*



RMCF said:


> This one has always baffled me too.
> 
> UP to now I have always quoted the market value/sale value of the house as the amount for buildings insurance.
> 
> But many co-workers have told me that this is over-insurance as it would only take a fraction of your house value to rebuild it.
> 
> Is there a rough percentage you could use?


 
Any time I ring an insurance company for a quote I ask them. They usually have a ready reckoner for such purposes... they'll base it on the sq ft of the house and the location of it...


----------



## ClubMan

Most of them just use the _SCS _figures which are available to all.

  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]


----------



## Round Tuit

Quick question: Britton Ins were cheapest last year for my contents only insurance. I've just got my renewal from them, which has gone up & which also includes they say a E7.50 charge for "Claims Assist" from a separate NI company. Anyone know anything about this claims assist & whether it's worth it?


----------



## rumblefish

Can anyone advise how to calculate rebuilding costs when getting home insurance - do i need to get a builders quote or is there a reference table or ready reckoner based on the value of the house available


----------



## ClubMan

As already mentioned above start here

[broken link removed]

and get a (reinstatement cost) valuation survey done if necessary.


----------



## Abbeykiller

Don't know if this has been mentioned elsewhere but BOI doing 50% off Home Insurance special offer until 31st March.  Call 1890 604 605 .....not much time to do it though.


----------



## Andy_and_lou

Did anyone try AA Insurance?  I've been with them for the last year both for car and home and I found them the cheapest by far.  My house insurance is 261 for this year 205000 rebuildings and 50000 contents.


----------



## Andy_and_lou

oh sorry just saw the word online don't think you can do online insurance with the aa but not 100% sure


----------



## John joe

*Re: New on-line insurance broker*



CM said:


> Mentioned in today's Indo. Only doing motor insurance at the moment:


 
Its seems to me that they wont quote first time home insures. 

Read the first line of the assumptions states" You have been claims-free for the last five years"??


----------



## saoirsee

Does anyone know of an insurance company that will insure timber-framed houses?.  Any of the online insurance website I have looked at, will only insure concrete-bricked houses.


----------



## deniz

You can try  .


----------



## brazen_dude

I recently got my home insured with www.getcover.com... seems to be the cheapest in the market...


----------



## Draoighonta

If your mortgage is with EBS thengive AA a call they give you a 99 euro discount straight off. They were by far the cheapest for me this year for car and house.  I moved both of them to FBD last year for the same reason.


----------



## Buddyboy

Second a recommendation for www.getcover.ie

They came in a nearly half the price for my current insurers, with the same details.


----------



## RMCF

I was getting a renewal premium from 123 for €298.

I have been with them for approx 6 years and didn't really do the shopping around bit, but this year decided to.

So I got quotes from Quinn and GetCover for €178 and €173. I let 123 know about this and they matched the €178 deal.

Amazing how they were able to knock so much off to keep my business.

So lesson is, SHOP AROUND !!!


----------



## Sober Lark

RMCF,

If 123 didn't give you the best price in the first place and were prepared to charge you €298 until you found them out, then why reward and encourage this type of practice by giving them your business? 

Disclosure - I have an interest in house insurance


----------



## K-Man

Good point RMCF - I guess people (myself included) can become lazy when it comes to change.

Since I read this thread I just looked at getcover and it quoted me €100 less than my policy at 123. 

My approach was slightly different though - I emailed back 123 and told them that I had received a quote cheaper by €120 or so. If they now match this then I have increased my saving to €120 instead of just €100 - so I'm charging 123 an extra €20 for not getting me a better deal !! If they say no, then I'll just go with getcover at €100 saving.

I am certainly going to be shopping around and haggling everything down from now on.


----------



## Foxcliff

Divorced person and insurance?I got a quote online for house content insurance. The difference between declaring myself "single" and "divorced" was £8 more for divorced. Why is that? I have been divorced for over 10 years and use my maiden name. Can I consider myself "single"when filling in forms or would that be lying?


----------



## joanmul

It possibly might be that they are wary that your previous OH may have a legal interest in your property even though you are divorced.


----------



## bsloe

shopped around a bit for buildings and contents insurance for county dublin and 123.ie seemed to be the best. Getcover were slightly cheaper but they coverge is not as good.


----------



## z101

was with 123.ie but insure.ie beat them this time around. If you have home with them they give a better car rate also.


----------



## Midsummer

Just a quick comment re 123.ie I've been completely stalked for my home insurance (contents only) renewal this year - before I even received a renewal quote I started getting at least one phonecall a day offering me a "better quote".  As I hadn't received any quote in the post I had to ring them to find out what the better quote was.  Even though this was at least 3 weeks before the renewal date I then got a phonecall everyday asking me to renew (I didn't answer any of them just let my mobile take a message).

I eventually rang back and told them to stop calling me.  I know they were only doing their job but it really was borderline harrassment when a) I never received a written quote in the first place b) renewal was several weeks away.

I actually considered moving companies just so I won't have to take their 10 phonecalls next year but I ended up staying with them as one of their valuation criteria had a higher limit than any other companies & I didn't want the hassle of having to get this particular item valued.

Anyway they might consider the hard-sell approach just might be putting people off.


----------



## Gordanus

Sherman said:


> The Society of Chartered Surveyors have a [broken link removed] which explains how to estimate the rebuild cost for house insurance purposes. AFAIK it's updated every year.



doesn't seem to be there anymore....

anyone know the outline of how to calculate rebuilding costs?


----------



## Lipstick69

Just a similar exprience, I switched my contents insurance to 123.ie and again some months before the renewal date I was hounded by letters and phone calls. Many of the items on the pre-printed form were incorrect, even my address. I didn't renew with them but elsewhere. 

I then began to receive phone calls and letters from my mortgage company who were notified by 123.ie that I had ceased my insurance - now bear in mind this was contents insurance and therefore was of no interest to my mortgage company. I could not however get this through their heads and it took some amount of letters (being informed by telephone that supervisors didn't exist and people in BOI don't take phone calls beggared belief - I have no problem confirming in writing but this torturous correspondence went on and on - at a time when I was leaving my house unoccupied).


----------



## madmoe

I need to get House Insurance for my apartment. Is the general consensus here that 123.ie are the best?

Cheers,
M


----------



## Gibson_Lp

Just wanted to share the following:

- Received Home Insurance Renewal info from Allianz: €493.12 - €112 up on last year..
- 123.ie online quote for exact same buildings/contents/accidental & 125 excess = €240

Nice One !


----------



## Swallows

Hi Gibson_Lp, I also have received my new quote from Allianz, up over €100 on last year, but if you phone them up they will reduce the premium. If you go online again and get quote from Allianz but use another name you will see a much lower quote. I do this to compare prices because there are three of us on this insurance I can use one of the other names.


----------



## clonboy

is it worth having the accidental insurance also?


----------



## Kano

madmoe said:


> I need to get House Insurance for my apartment. Is the general consensus here that 123.ie are the best?


Anytime I get a quote off them its outrageously high .


----------



## anniemac

*Re: New on-line insurance broker*



John Palmer The Wise said:


> "Thank you for visiting our site and I note you have received a quotation for
> your Motor Insurance.
> 
> Should you obtain a better price elsewhere, please contact me on 1850 43 43 43
> quoting the reference number above and we will review your details and hopefully
> improve on your quotation.
> 
> Kind Regards,"
> 
> I went through the process of requesting a quote for car insurance through insure.ie. The quotes were average. Then this arrived a week later.
> 
> Who are they trying to kid? They may just as well have said "ONLY JOKING!! Give us a ring and we will give you a better quote." It is no wonder that car insurance is such a irritant to many people.



and I got a telling off by a number of people on this site because I got annoyed by the way Insurance companies do business in this country- i rest my case!


----------



## Sumatra

Anniemac, I'm with you on that. 

Why don't they just give their best price first time when you ask? 

If any insurance company / broker asks you what your current premium is then you just know they are probing to see want they are up against so they can give just enough but not too much to get your business. 

The only way to stop such practice is to just reply what is your best price. If they are cheapest reward them with your business otherwise walk away. They'll be forced to be honest in they way they do business and the consumer will benefit.


----------



## peteb

*Re: New on-line insurance broker*



anniemac said:


> and I got a telling off by a number of people on this site because I got annoyed by the way Insurance companies do business in this country- i rest my case!


 
Not to lead the thread astray but thats because you implied something else Anniemac! Think you need to get over it now!


----------



## Billo

Anyone using Getcover.ie for home insurance at the moment.
 I am shopping around and they appear competetive.

Rgds

Billo


----------



## dovetail

Does anybody have any current recommendations for insurance companies / brokers with competitive rates for house & contents insurance in 2016?


----------



## wednesday

dovetail said:


> Does anybody have any current recommendations for insurance companies / brokers with competitive rates for house & contents insurance in 2016?


Just insured the homestead with Chrome for a second year. Found them easy to deal with, very reasonable quote (€259 for a four bed detached). I usually have a good look every year for the best deal...didn't have to this year, very happy


----------



## ClubMan

dovetail said:


> Does anybody have any current recommendations for insurance companies / brokers with competitive rates for house & contents insurance in 2016?


Impossible to say in the general case as situations/requirements vary so much.
You need to shop around - online initially at least and maybe then call a few that seem to offer good value/suitable cover.
As ever don't shop on price alone - carefully check the policy details too as cover can vary.


----------



## dovetail

wednesday said:


> Just insured the homestead with Chrome for a second year. Found them easy to deal with, very reasonable quote (€259 for a four bed detached). I usually have a good look every year for the best deal...didn't have to this year, very happy


Thanks for the suggestion! I contacted Chrome who were highly competitive and very fast and efficient with dealing with my questions. Its my first time buying home insurance so I had a good shop around as ClubMan suggested to get the idea of the different policy details and levels of cover. Aviva also seemed very competitive for the basic levels of cover.


----------



## putsch

I contacted chrome today for a quote but haven't heard anything back. How long did it take for you to get a response?


----------



## dovetail

putsch said:


> I contacted chrome today for a quote but haven't heard anything back. How long did it take for you to get a response?


I think they got back to me by email in less than 2 hours...and any queries I had sent by email were normally answered in less than an hour!


----------

